# LaDue Spring Bass Series BOAT FOR POINT CHAMPS!!!!



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Managed to pull it off!!!! In big fashion!!!! the LaDue guys are the best anglers in the state!!! You deserve it!!! Thanks for continued patronage to the series- we hope to return even more as the year continues!!!!

http://www.dobass.com/bass.html

Many thanks to Vic's Sport Center - Starcraft boats - YachtClub Trailers!!!

If you are fishn lado and wanna at least step into the elusive 14'er check out the links for Starcraft and Yachtclub - they are ready to help make the "lado special" - any info needed email me!!!!

I still like my 12'er!!! Got a new dog to go into it as well!!! Like the old days!

Nip


----------



## LaDobasser (Apr 13, 2004)

Can't wait to be crusin' the lake in a brand new 14 footer! That boat will look nice behind my Blazer...
LaDo


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

BIG oops Ladue and others!!! I just started checkn out the specs on the boat and it is reported that it is a 10' boat!

The model number is "1432" - in almost any model number the front number reps the length and I quickly assumed, as well I think so too did the provider!!!

I will check into it more! I was pretty excited and definately dont want to mislead anyone as to what it is! Fin in mouth again!!!!

If it aint, I'll work on it!!! Maybe I can make it grow 4 feet quick!!!! Possibly even add into it with some of my personal fishn' resources!

Lado if its only 10' you'll have to leave pops behind or make him drop some weight!!!!

Apologies again - but I'm not done- YET!

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Ok Ok Ok - I am NOT crazy- for once a computer was wrong!!!!!

IT IS INDEED AS THOUGHT - 14' -- !!!!

I just compared the specs in the paper catalog as to what is INCORRECTLY reported in the 1432 the starcraft link - here's the specs!!!

14' length
57" beam
650lb capacity
18" inside depth
36" bottom width
15" transom
3 seats

SO - now the series is quickly back to giving away a 14' jon with trailer!!!! lololololol

I was kinda scared there for a second!!!!

So now if anyone is as confused as me - come join the rest of the confused lado anglers April 9th at the spring open!!!

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## riverrat66 (Jan 10, 2005)

I'm not sure where you got those specs at but they are a little off.
http://www.starcraftmarine.com/showroom/specs.php?boat=1432+Jon+Boat&img=jon1432
check this out.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

hey riverrat- that is exactly what the two previous posts are about!!! I did the same thing!!! The website for Starcraft is incorrect.

The catalog represents the numbers as I listed and this is the boat that will be given away. It is DEFINATELY a 14' boat!!!


----------



## riverrat66 (Jan 10, 2005)

oh yeah a webmaster puts up the wrong info and You have to be right.................................


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

ok RRat....not sure I'm understanding you??? 

Would you like for me to mail you the 05' hardback Starcraft catalog instead?

Easy now RRat- It's the middle of winter - neither of us have fished in a while! I would hate for this to get ugly 

one...

Nip


----------



## riverrat66 (Jan 10, 2005)

I hear what you're sayin it has been a long winter.
You were right Starcrafts website was wrong,I looked around
and they had alot fo mistakes. Sorry about the hard time.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Notta prob at all Rattman 

~ rumors run rapid in the mouths of angling groups, I finally manage a boat for the series and then mass CONFUSION ~ including myself! 

I gotta make sure folks know exactly what is promoted ~ or I quickly can become a liar!!! Thanks for following up!!! 

Nip


----------



## AndroDoug (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks Rory for all your hard work! You put alot of time and effort into your series and opens. I as well as hundreds of anglers appreciate your determination in what you bring together. The prizes are getting better every year! If it wasn't for all the sponsors' generosity, we would only split entry fees. Thanks to you, participating anglers reap the rewards of much more in tackle, rods, and now A BOAT!!! And the sponsors reap the benefits of loyal customers, as well!

See you this spring again!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks Doug- and to all lado bassers!!! You folks are the ones who motivate me, as well as a little nudge from "mother" and the support of my event team! 

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## PITCHNIT (Nov 2, 2004)

Wow! Ladue Bass Does Just Get Better & Better. That 14ftr Will Pull Easier Than My Spectrum. After 3 Years, Im Thinking We're Due. Now If I Can Just Figure Out How To Catch Those 14-16"ers. Looking Forward To This Year. Thanks For The Hard Work Nip!!

Big Bass Guy
Plot


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Took me a minute big bass man- but I figured you out eventually! Your partner moved into the big boat for 05'!!! Very happy to see his Stratos choice!!!! I got one bigger than his for sale if your interested  He might get jealous!!! lolol See you in 05'!!!

Nip


----------

